# Utrogestan misery - looking for alternatives



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

I have been on the Utrogestan capsules only for four days and I already have a ton of discomfort and what feels like a yeast infection. I have made an appointment with my doctor to get help on this, but there is no way I can see myself continuing to use them all the way until OTD or beyond! I was wondering what the alternatives are, and what your experiences are with them? 

As far as I can tell there are:
-Crinone 8% vaginal gel (also used vaginally so probably a bad idea for me, but it does seem to give fewer side effects?)
-Cyclogest pessaries (these can be used either vaginally or rectally?) 
-Progesterone patches?
-A type of vaginal ring?
-Injections?

Have you used any of these and how did you find them? Thank you!


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Lovely, I use Lubion which are progesterone injections; I struggle with pessaries due to colitis and frequent toilet trips and so this was agreed the best method for me. 

They're easy to use and don't sting, so as long as you don't mind injecting yourself then I'd say look into these!


----------



## Danaa (Mar 6, 2016)

Utrogestan or other types of vaginal progesterone similar to it gives the exact thing you are experiencing,I think this is called an allergy to the coating of the progesterone.
I used something similar to Crinone and I never had any problems.Highly recommend trying it or try progesterone injections.


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

Danaa - I spoke to the doctor and they agree that it might be an allergy to the coating of the Utrogestan - I never would have thought of that! 

I don't have any other medication yet as there seems to be little available in Belgium in terms of alternatives that anyone can prescribe me, but I'm travelling to the UK tonight and I'm hoping I can get a prescription there for an alternative, if possible I think I will try the Crinone first and if that doesn't help then the Lubion. 

Thank you for replying, it makes me feel better to know that there are options out there, and if it comes to the injections that they aren't too horrible.


----------



## Danaa (Mar 6, 2016)

No worries,if you can’t find crinone maybe you can find Vasclor gel is the same thing,that is what I used but I found it in Greece.


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Here in Norway I was offered Duphaston oral tablets (dydrogesterone). No idea if they are available elsewhere but may be worth asking. I stuck with pessaries (Lutinus was the brand I used) as I had used pessaries (cyclogest) on my successful cycle in the uk.


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

I was told tablets aren't as effective, not sure if that's true or just the one doctor's opinion? Too bad because that seems so much handier to me. 

I can see that Lutinus is also available in the Netherlands, but not Belgium. I am going to London tonight, so I will try and get a prescription there tomorrow for something the UK pharmacies have, hopefully that'll work! Thank you!


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

They did say I would have to start the tablets a day or so sooner than the pessaries to let it build up in my system. Hope you get something that works for you. Maybe if it is a yeast infection you could use canasten? I’m sure I’ve heard of others using that for the same problem but you’d need to check it’s ok I guess. Good luck!


----------



## Godiva (Nov 19, 2015)

Just read this: utrogestan can also be taken orally (although this tends to give more side effects like drowsiness).


----------

